# Canon Launches New Camera Cloud Platform – image.canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, February 12, 2020 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced its parent company, Canon Inc. will launch image.canon in early April 20201, a new cloud platform that connects select Canon cameras with compatible PCs, smartphones and external web services. image.canon will enhance post-production workflow and provide a new way to experience the joy of photography.
> 
> Serving as a hub for users’ content, image.canon allows the transfer of image files from connected compatible PCs, smartphones and external web services. The service will provide new ways to enjoy photography and will cater to a wide range of photographers seeking to improve their post-production workflows, including professionals who want to enhance their creative process, enthusiasts who want to streamline image editing and entry-level users who want to enjoy casual photography and share their images on social media.
> The Functions and Features of image.canon include:
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## gdanmitchell (Feb 13, 2020)

They've had photo upload services like this for years. Does anyone actually use them? I took a look at one of the earlier once and could not see a reason to do so, especially since I have cloud storage from other sources.


----------



## sanj (Feb 13, 2020)

I would be using this. Nice!!!


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 13, 2020)

Cloud storage is a commodity that competes on price. If the Canon implementation of special features is not of significant value, then they will be competing with other platforms based on price.


----------



## Chines (Feb 13, 2020)

What interests me is this part of the announcement:
"Giving photographers the tools they need to keep up in a 5G and artificial intelligent-enabled world"

As far as i can tell ONLY the R5 will support this service for now. This means it is not done with a simple firmware upgrade. Maybe they will put cellular connectivity in it? Even if the cellular only uploads previews and adds full raws in WiFi in post, you got a central place where all your photos appear instantly. I imagine a wedding/event photographer would be quite happy about instant sharing of photos and an off site backup (in case of camera theft).


----------



## bellorusso (Feb 13, 2020)

Why force us to use Google for this? Does Canon want us to switch our cloud services just because it says so? Screw Canon!


----------



## Somervillain (Feb 13, 2020)

Finally!!!! If I am reading this correctly, they are closing the convenience gap between cameras and smartphones. This is one of the main reasons people don't buy Cameras anymore. It's a pain in the ass to get out a cable or cardreader and put it on a computer then upload somewhere. My wife hates it when I take photos with my camera. Despite having far superior image quality, she doesn't want to wait until that evening when we get home to upload it to facebook or instagram. All their connected solutions up until then have been garbage. 

I am very excited and have wanted this since I bought my first DSLR 8 years ago. 

I have a 6Dmark2...pretty state of the art, but terrible software!!! It has to setup a private wifi network to see photos on my tablet....and even then, I can't do much with them if they're in RAW. Also, why does running GPS make the battery run out 10x faster? It's so bad I can't use it for more than an hour or 2 without switching batteries (and I have new ones). Cloud upload and GPS are things we just take for granted with our phones. 

Canon (and their competitors) need to get serious. The newest Pixel/iPhone take much better photos than previous generations. The difference is a lot less obvious that it used to be, especially when viewed on a phone. I've mistaken quite a few iPhone portrait mode pics for shots taken with a nice prime lens recently. This is eroding the amateur market. If their new cameras can get auto cloud upload like most phones, that will go a huge way to closing this gap and maybe even cause a boost in ownership. 

People like cameras. They want to use them...but when you make it painful to use, they just default to their phone. I'm surprised it has taken this long!!!


----------



## Somervillain (Feb 13, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Why force us to use Google for this? Does Canon want us to switch our cloud services just because it says so? Screw Canon!


Who cares? You only need a few gigabytes. Write a script to migrate it from Google to the platform of your choice...it's very easy to do....if you hate it that much. I don't use Google Drive, but will gladly deal with it if it means I can stop using cardreaders and actually post my DSLR photos online with little delay. They'll probably support more providers if the service is popular. Maybe they'll even provide their own hosting service....if they did a good job, it could be interesting (although I have little faith in Canon to write decent software/web apps)


----------



## cayenne (Feb 13, 2020)

Somervillain said:


> Who cares? You only need a few gigabytes. Write a script to migrate it from Google to the platform of your choice...it's very easy to do....if you hate it that much. I don't use Google Drive, but will gladly deal with it if it means I can stop using cardreaders and actually post my DSLR photos online with little delay. They'll probably support more providers if the service is popular. Maybe they'll even provide their own hosting service....if they did a good job, it could be interesting (although I have little faith in Canon to write decent software/web apps)



Not sure it would do that much good for me.

I can't imagine sending out any of my images that I have had time to sit down and process...I used to use LR, but now I'm working with On1 RAW, and each image I take requires dedicated attention as to what corrections/enhancements, etc I'd do to it before letting other s see it.

I can't think of a single image I have ever shot that would go out unedited.

I mean, even with my iPhone, before I send a shot out to others I at least used snapseed or the like on it, to process it (contrast, sharpen, brush out areas that need it for things, vignettes if desired etc).....

That being said, I don't do social media, but I do have a lot of friends I text images and such to.....but I almost never send out anything I"ve not edited first.

Just my $0.02,

cayenne


----------



## LDS (Feb 13, 2020)

gdanmitchell said:


> since I have cloud storage from other sources.


That's what Canon understood too. If you read the presentation well, the service will work as an "hub" which you send your image to, and then route them to your cloud backend, initially to Google service only, then with Adobe. Maybe other will be added. Canon offers only 10GB of storage, which are little.
It's, in some ways, useful for Canon. Implementing direct access to third party services right from the camera requires firmware updates any time one of the service changes something
Implementing a "hub" let them implement the camera <-> hub transmission only, and any change for the final storage needs to be implemented only at the hub level. Of course, in transit Canon can still give a look to your images to train its AI system (or other uses...)


----------



## marathonman (Feb 13, 2020)

Somervillain said:


> Finally!!!! If I am reading this correctly, they are closing the convenience gap between cameras and smartphones. This is one of the main reasons people don't buy Cameras anymore. It's a pain in the ass to get out a cable or cardreader and put it on a computer then upload somewhere. My wife hates it when I take photos with my camera. Despite having far superior image quality, she doesn't want to wait until that evening when we get home to upload it to facebook or instagram. All their connected solutions up until then have been garbage.
> 
> I am very excited and have wanted this since I bought my first DSLR 8 years ago.
> 
> ...



This!!!!!!


----------



## marathonman (Feb 13, 2020)

So, out on a shoot, get to a coffee shop, turn camera on and boom.... Everything uploads and syncs to Creative Cloud without me having to do anything. Lightroom iPad app starts seeing the images and I can begin tweaking / sharing with existing tools whilst enjoying a skinny caramel latte with coconut scratchings. SWEET!!!!

Let's find something to complain about here in a function that, if you don't like, you don't need to use!!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2020)

This is the start. Look for more cameras in the future supporting this, and look for better features in the future.

Now your next camera has an off site backup! If your memory card dies, or your camera gets stolen, you still have the images!


----------



## Chavim (Feb 13, 2020)

Uploading 2-3gb (or more) through a coffee shop Wi-Fi can be pretty painful though


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 13, 2020)

gdanmitchell said:


> They've had photo upload services like this for years. Does anyone actually use them? I took a look at one of the earlier once and could not see a reason to do so, especially since I have cloud storage from other sources.



This is less about cloud storage and more about providing a "staging area" and a real-time offsite backup service, plus replacing the older "iMAGE Gateway" to allow uploading photos to various social media services straight from the camera.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 13, 2020)

...and using your real life raw images to train Canon cameras' AI algorithms.


----------



## marathonman (Feb 13, 2020)

Chavim said:


> Uploading 2-3gb (or more) through a coffee shop Wi-Fi can be pretty painful though


Yes. That was just for comedic value. I assume they will also factor in the ability to only transfer images that you have "rated". Irrespective, this staging area and auto-forward concept could make for some really interesting workflows.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 13, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> This is the start. Look for more cameras in the future supporting this, and look for better features in the future.
> 
> Now your next camera has an off site backup! If your memory card dies, or your camera gets stolen, you still have the images!



The R can transfer to a tethered phone in real time, but they are only small JPEGs. This service will be a nice improvement to that tech.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Feb 13, 2020)

gdanmitchell said:


> They've had photo upload services like this for years. Does anyone actually use them? I took a look at one of the earlier once and could not see a reason to do so, especially since I have cloud storage from other sources.


 
They sent out an email a few days ago or more and said that they were upgrading it, which is what this is. I honestly didn't even pay attention to it much before getting the email about the upgrade. Seeing as the canon camera connect app right now will transfer over raw files to a phone, it still takes the raw image and converts it into a jpeg for the phone. Im still not sure the real difference of the two and why they aren't the same thing yet


----------



## Chavim (Feb 13, 2020)

I know this is not for everyone, but the CCAPI in all of the newer cameras (starting with the RP) is able to wirelessly transfer Raw directly to your phone/device/cloud with a script.
There isn't an app taking advantage of this right now because it requires the user to activate the CCAPI first.

I'll work on something and post at dphacks.com in a couple of weeks - maybe


----------



## okaro (Feb 14, 2020)

gdanmitchell said:


> They've had photo upload services like this for years. Does anyone actually use them? I took a look at one of the earlier once and could not see a reason to do so, especially since I have cloud storage from other sources.



The point is that it is automatic. I can see plenty of uses for this even though I personally might not use it. In professional work an image could be used in seconds after being taken. It could also protect against card damage.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 14, 2020)

marathonman said:


> So, out on a shoot, get to a coffee shop, turn camera on and boom.... Everything uploads and syncs to Creative Cloud without me having to do anything. Lightroom iPad app starts seeing the images and I can begin tweaking / sharing with existing tools whilst enjoying a skinny caramel latte with coconut scratchings. SWEET!!!!
> 
> Let's find something to complain about here in a function that, if you don't like, you don't need to use!!


Why bother with the cloud crap? Just stick them straight to the iPad, which you can already do wirelessly or wired (which is much faster), and work on it as you want, then upload edited images to social media direct from LR and any edits and ratings are synced to your desktop LR anyway.


----------



## sanj (Feb 14, 2020)

Does this mean if I am shooting in a wifi area, whatever I shoot will be uploading on the cloud as I continue with my work?


----------



## Silverstream (Feb 14, 2020)

Somervillain said:


> Also, why does running GPS make the battery run out 10x faster? It's so bad I can't use it for more than an hour or 2 without switching batteries (and I have new ones). Cloud upload and GPS are things we just take for granted with our phones.


You have great points in the rest of this piece. The idea of uploading images as I go throughout shooting a wedding or event sounds quite nice. 
I had the same problem with GPS until I finally read you could configure it to check GPS at longer intervals. I have mine set at once every 5 minutes and frankly do not notice the battery drain I used to have at all. Personally all I care about with GPS is having my clock to the millisecond since I use sometimes 4 camera bodies on a gig and its a nightmare if they all have different time settings.


----------



## RobbieHat (Feb 14, 2020)

10 GB for 30 days? Pass. There are so many better options out there and with modern higher MP cameras that is only 200 shots. I burn through more than that in a day of bird or wave photography.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 14, 2020)

Wonder what it would be like after shooting 75GB of sports pictures in a day...


----------



## NadaMal (Feb 14, 2020)

I wonder if they could get manage to put an eSim into the R5 or future cameras and allow it to upload every photo to the cloud via cellular network when in the field.

The added security of having a cloud back up done live would be fantastic.


----------



## marathonman (Feb 14, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Wonder what it would be like after shooting 75GB of sports pictures in a day...


I’m sure there will be an option to only transfer photos that you have rated etc.... Didn’t Canon also recently announce a beta plug in for Lightroom that detects the best images?? Imagine if that would run on the camera.... and then only best images were transferred / uploaded....


----------



## marathonman (Feb 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Why bother with the cloud crap? Just stick them straight to the iPad, which you can already do wirelessly or wired (which is much faster), and work on it as you want, then upload edited images to social media direct from LR and any edits and ratings are synced to your desktop LR anyway.


Because there are so many situations where uploading in the background while you continue shooting, and having someone else review / edit / post the files would be a massive advantage.... I can think of many workflow situations where having this option would be advantageous.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 14, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Because there are so many situations where uploading in the background while you continue shooting, and having someone else review / edit / post the files would be a massive advantage.... I can think of many workflow situations where having this option would be advantageous.


Thats a completely different scenario than the one you laid out earlier and I commented on. 

I have paid the crazy amount of money Canon charge for FTP enabled WFT's so I well understand the way it can work and the advantages of collaborative efforts in bringing images to a wider audience fast, but that wasn't what you said and I don't think that is what this new app is offering, you said a completely convoluted way of getting your images onto an iPad that is sitting there next to your camera, no need for connectivity with either, just plug the card or the camera into the iPad.


----------



## pedroesteban (Feb 14, 2020)

If it's coming in April and it only supports the R5 I guess we just got a release date for the R5...


----------



## mccasi (Feb 14, 2020)

pedroesteban said:


> If it's coming in April and it only supports the R5 I guess we just got a release date for the R5...


Unfortunately not how I read it, as it also supports phone and pc uploading... you had me for a second


----------



## freejay (Feb 14, 2020)

LDS said:


> That's what Canon understood too. If you read the presentation well, the service will work as an "hub" which you send your image to, and then route them to your cloud backend, initially to Google service only, then with Adobe. Maybe other will be added. Canon offers only 10GB of storage, which are little.
> It's, in some ways, useful for Canon. Implementing direct access to third party services right from the camera requires firmware updates any time one of the service changes something
> Implementing a "hub" let them implement the camera <-> hub transmission only, and any change for the final storage needs to be implemented only at the hub level. Of course, in transit Canon can still give a look to your images to train its AI system (or other uses...)


That's exactly what I am thinking! 
The fact that now the camera will send the data directly when in a WiFi network and not via an app, is a huge difference and almost a game changer!
This also makes the second card slot an even less necessity (although I'm happy it's coming in the R5 of course!).


----------



## freejay (Feb 14, 2020)

sanj said:


> Does this mean if I am shooting in a wifi area, whatever I shoot will be uploading on the cloud as I continue with my work?


If you are logged in into that WiFi and you enable "Automatic file transfer" (or whatever it's called) I'd say: Yes.


----------



## LDS (Feb 14, 2020)

freejay said:


> That's exactly what I am thinking!
> The fact that now the camera will send the data directly when in a WiFi network and not via an app, is a huge difference and almost a game changer!
> This also makes the second card slot an even less necessity (although I'm happy it's coming in the R5 of course!).



Most uploads speed will be still slower than a CFExpress card - especially since most easily available internet connection are asymmetrical with upload speeds lower than download. You would still probably need to tether your camera to your phone wherever WiFi coverage is not available. When Canon delivers the R5G you won't need the phone....


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 14, 2020)

DOA like irista?


----------



## Stuart (Feb 14, 2020)

Good for the News photographers too, as they shoot the action the editors back in the office start publishing. 
Good for individual users and production teams too.

I agree sooooo much about the phone ease of use to publish vs the antiquated camera file transfer process and time gap. I really did not get on with the canon camera control apps you could run on your phone.


----------



## hachu21 (Feb 14, 2020)

LDS said:


> Most uploads speed will be still slower than a CFExpress card - especially since most easily available internet connection are asymmetrical with upload speeds lower than download. You would still probably need to tether your camera to your phone wherever WiFi coverage is not available. When Canon delivers the R5G you won't need the phone....


I don't know where you live but here in france :
- the average 4G network from any smartphone is way faster than any adsl or vdsl2 based wifi hotspot. (Upload : 40-90mb vs 1-10mb/s).
- this state of things is quikly moving toward way faster fiber based wifi hotspots, even in small cuntry side cities like mine (300-500mb/s upload speed)
- 5g is already planned
I would say that direct raw upload will be really possible within less than 5 years.

Well with 80-100Mpixels monsters that are coming, that could be still difficult.
But don't forget the new and more efficient picture files format (ie. HEIF)


----------



## Dexter75 (Feb 14, 2020)

This would have been great 16 months ago with the R and RP only having one card slot


----------



## LDS (Feb 14, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> I don't know where you live but here in france :
> - the average 4G network from any smartphone is way faster than any adsl or vdsl2 based wifi hotspot. (Upload : 40-90mb vs 1-10mb/s).
> - this state of things is quikly moving toward way faster fiber based wifi hotspots, even in small cuntry side cities like mine (300-500mb/s upload speed)
> - 5g is already planned
> I would say that direct raw upload will be really possible within less than 5 years.



Those are usually the max theoretical speed you can get - in a perfect situation. Actual speed will be lower - look at the "guaranteed speed", it's usuall far lower - and still depending on where the server is and the network/server load. Faster 5G bandwidths requires a free line-of-sight. To achieve the higher speed in wireless you need multiple antennas configurations, hard to place in a device you need to hold steady in your hands. You won't be able to write faster than on a local card for a long time still. CFExpress it's already at 1.4-1.7 GB/s - it's gigaBytes, not gigaBits. It's already over 10Gb/s - with very low latency, another issue when you have to cope with network connections. You need to know when your data have been written safely, right?


----------



## timmy_650 (Feb 14, 2020)

Somervillain said:


> I have a 6Dmark2...pretty state of the art, but terrible software!!! It has to setup a private wifi network to see photos on my tablet....and even then, I can't do much with them if they're in RAW. * Also, why does running GPS make the battery run out 10x faster? * It's so bad I can't use it for more than an hour or 2 without switching batteries (and I have new ones). Cloud upload and GPS are things we just take for granted with our phones.



I had that problem on my Canon 6D m1 and how I got it better was to change the setting in GPS. Change "Position update Timing" I changed it to every 2 mins from like 30 seconds. Your GPS wont be as accurate but is shouldn't be a problem if you are walking around. I use GPS to get an idea where I took picture not the excellent location.


----------



## timmy_650 (Feb 14, 2020)

I think this will be a nice feature. It sounds like they have been listening to Tony Northrup. I don't think it will be a game changer but 30% of the time useful to me. If I go on a weekend photo adventure, it will be probably little use to me. But I i am in my backyard taking picture of my daughter and bubbles. That is where I see use for this program. I just want to look at 20-50 pictures to find those 2 Ok ones and don't want to take the time to transfer them to my computer.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 15, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Why force us to use Google for this? Does Canon want us to switch our cloud services just because it says so? Screw Canon!



It seems to me that...

1) Canon found out it would be cheaper to pay Google for the service than build it itself.

2) There are more customers who would trust Google, an established brand, than customers who would trust a new cloud from Canon. I'm on the Google side.

3) You don't have to use the service. E.g. I chose Microsoft in order to get a Cloud backup + MS Office deal.


----------



## LDS (Feb 15, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> There are more customers who would trust Google,



The number of product killed by Google have their own site: https://killedbygoogle.com/

Any company kills non remunerative products....


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 15, 2020)

LDS said:


> The number of product killed by Google have their own site: https://killedbygoogle.com/



And that makes you trust a Canon cloud better than Google cloud because...?

As this is an external service, Canon could easily switch it.



LDS said:


> Any company kills non remunerative products....



Not any company, just those with managers smart enough to keep it afloat.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Feb 15, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Looking at this its primarily proposed as a quick way to get images into the cloud and then when back somewhere with more time to move them to your own cloud and storage. My concern is what does the camera connect to when in the wilds away from normal wifi spots? Will the camera use your phones wifi hotspot & internet connection, if so this will rely on 4/5g coverage and your contract having a big enough data allowance. Or will the phone have it's own SIM and ongoing subscription? I think that unlikely as it adds to the technology that would need cramming into the already limited space. Im hoping this is going to be better than Canon Connect.


----------



## uri.raz (Feb 16, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> My concern is what does the camera connect to when in the wilds away from normal wifi spots? Will the camera use your phones wifi hotspot & internet connection, if so this will rely on 4/5g coverage and your contract having a big enough data allowance. Or will the phone have it's own SIM and ongoing subscription? I think that unlikely as it adds to the technology that would need cramming into the already limited space.



My understanding of the announcement is that the camera will upload via wi-fi, with the 5G reference being Canon's way to say it expects this to work thanks to smartphones with 5G network connectivity being ubiquitous enough to create a high bandwidth hot spot whenever necessary.

Considering the state of 5G deployment and Canon being conservative, I don't see it requiring a 5G SIM in its camera. The familiar and fast wi-fi, e.g. ac or ax, seems more probably to me.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (Feb 16, 2020)

uri.raz said:


> My understanding of the announcement is that the camera will upload via wi-fi, with the 5G reference being Canon's way to say it expects this to work thanks to smartphones with 5G network connectivity being ubiquitous enough to create a high bandwidth hot spot whenever necessary.
> 
> Considering the state of 5G deployment and Canon being conservative, I don't see it requiring a 5G SIM in its camera. The familiar and fast wi-fi, e.g. ac or ax, seems more probably to me.


Interesting. If connecting to the phone's wifi hot spot, no wonder they are planning a bigger battery as if its anything like using Canon Connect, it drains the battery very quickly. So much so, I dont use it at the moment unless for a specific purpose. Im not that desperate to upload images to social media as to need to do it as shots are taken. Lets hope the power drain would be minimal using wifi and not bluetooth like it currently does.


----------



## uri.raz (Feb 16, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Interesting. If connecting to the phone's wifi hot spot, no wonder they are planning a bigger battery as if its anything like using Canon Connect, it drains the battery very quickly. So much so, I don't use it at the moment unless for a specific purpose.



My assumption is the feature will be used in one of two cases:

1. Pro photographers who need the images processed immediately, e.g. print magnets in weddings and sports photographers (Olympic games, etc) so agencies have someone process the images in the back office for publication. IIRC, the 1DX has an Ethernet port to allow for the later usage case. Those guys probably have batteries recharged and replaced as part of their work flow.

2. Enthusiasts who want to have the images uploaded immediately to social media web sites. A 2nd battery will probably do the job for those.


----------



## LDS (Feb 16, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> And that makes you trust a Canon cloud better than Google cloud because...?



I don't trust any service I don't control fully. For now Google needs people who give it their data for free. It could change.

Anyway I already wrote it may not be Canon business to offer cloud storage. It has costs that need to be paid. Google pays them selling people to advertisers, and it became very efficient at doing that. As long as that business is legal, it's hard to compete. Far better for Canon for now to offer an open backend and let people transfer their data where they want.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 17, 2020)

LDS said:


> For now Google needs people who give it their data for free. It could change.



Google offers this much for free. If you want to use Google cloud for long term backup of your photos, you'll have to pay.



LDS said:


> Anyway I already wrote it may not be Canon business to offer cloud storage. .... Far better for Canon for now to offer an open backend and let people transfer their data where they want.



As Canon is not in the business to offer cloud storage, it uses Google as the backend. Everything is uploaded there, and the customer can move everything from there to wherever s/he likes.

Of course one could wish for a choice where the photos would be initially loaded to, but that would require Canon to develop flexible software that could interface with all those services (Google, Amazon, Microsoft, etc). Canon isn't in the business of doing that, so it makes a small deal with Google, which nobody is obligated to join.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 18, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Why force us to use Google for this? Does Canon want us to switch our cloud services just because it says so? Screw Canon!


Don't like it, then don't use it. Better yet, screw Canon and go buy Nikon. lol


----------



## ChrisK91 (Feb 18, 2020)

Chavim said:


> I know this is not for everyone, but the CCAPI in all of the newer cameras (starting with the RP) is able to wirelessly transfer Raw directly to your phone/device/cloud with a script.
> There isn't an app taking advantage of this right now because it requires the user to activate the CCAPI first.
> 
> I'll work on something and post at dphacks.com in a couple of weeks - maybe



I've been playing around with the CCAPI for a while, and also created an Android App to transfer files (including raw files), which can be found here


----------



## Chavim (Feb 18, 2020)

ChrisK91 said:


> I've been playing around with the CCAPI for a while, and also created an Android App to transfer files (including raw files), which can be found here



That's cool, how did you get around figuring out the camera's IP? Does the app find the IP or do you have to type it in?


----------



## JRPhotos (Feb 18, 2020)

To me, this seems like a waste of money. I have 0 interest in uploading 60GB of photos. I'll keep them on the computer, thanks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 18, 2020)

timmy_650 said:


> I think this will be a nice feature. It sounds like they have been listening to Tony Northrup. I don't think it will be a game changer but 30% of the time useful to me. If I go on a weekend photo adventure, it will be probably little use to me. But I i am in my backyard taking picture of my daughter and bubbles. That is where I see use for this program. I just want to look at 20-50 pictures to find those 2 Ok ones and don't want to take the time to transfer them to my computer.


You mean someone listens to Tony?

Jack


----------



## ChrisK91 (Feb 18, 2020)

Chavim said:


> That's cool, how did you get around figuring out the camera's IP? Does the app find the IP or do you have to type it in?



In this app you have to enter it manually. You can however also use upnp to discover the device. The process is outlined on the first pages of the documentation.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 18, 2020)

freejay said:


> That's exactly what I am thinking!
> The fact that now the camera will send the data directly when in a WiFi network and not via an app, is a huge difference and almost a game changer!
> This also makes the second card slot an even less necessity (although I'm happy it's coming in the R5 of course!).



It took 33 posts for someone to notice this. 

With the Canon Cloud, it means that not only are you insured against card failure, but also against theft and a host of other concerns. Cloud+ 1 card is safer than 2 cards?

I predict that in a few years many cameras will be like phones, and not have a removable card at all. 

Also off-camera storatge buffers for extreme needs beyond network capacity. Like a pack of cards in your pocket to absorb the extreme data rates.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 18, 2020)

ChrisK91 said:


> In this app you have to enter it manually. You can however also use upnp to discover the device. The process is outlined on the first pages of the documentation.


Do you still need to find some obscure PC application to enable CCAPI in the camera, though? Or can it be done directly from the Android app?


----------



## cayenne (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm gonna be curious as to how well Canon have set up the cameras and cloud services in terms of security.

Far too often, we are seeing commercially available "connected" apps that have very weak security settings.

Will they be using encryption along the full path? Will there be default of hard coded credentials left in there some where?

Will there be certificates that are signed somewhere and will these be regularly updated?

And also, like someone alluded to.....will all your photographs end up being used to train a company's AI systems even further? Will this be set forth CLEARLY in the TOS?

Topics like this can prove to be crucial for your images....can someone steal them by 'sniffing' around an event for the WiFi you're using?
Are there weaknesses where someone can hack into your camera and cause problems, or wreck things so that you LOSE your data?

We see these type of problems in all sorts of commercially offered connected apps/hardware. We've seen it in the Ring "security" hardware where you'd think they'd have put a little more forethought and research in securing that.

Heck, you often see companies handling medical data and worse that leave things on the cloud in unencrypted databases with information that really CAN be used to harm people.

I hate to sound pessimistic, but you see it all too often in the rush to get something out there useful and connected to create convenience, but all too often, security is an afterthought with these set ups, as that that often requires a great deal of time and investment to actually secure things.

And again, as your images are passing through a lot of companies' hands....and they've already shown the value this as training for AI of all sorts, including new facial recognition which has far reaching implications in the coming future.

Just some of my thoughts.

C


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 18, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Just some of my thoughts.


Good thoughts at that!


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Feb 27, 2020)

RobbieHat said:


> 10 GB for 30 days? Pass. There are so many better options out there and with modern higher MP cameras that is only 200 shots. I burn through more than that in a day of bird or wave photography.



It's *unlimited* for 30 days i.e. a temporary hub where you then have 30 days to automatically or manually send them elsewhere at the same time. All original RAW, JPG, HEIF, Video etc.

Examples:

Studio Portraiture:

In my studio it can upload immediately and directly to the hub while I am doing a shoot and then send the photos to my editing computer (and NAS) and auto-import them into Lightroom as I go. Also display them on a large TV/screen for almost immediate review. Great for my workshops to show models/clients etc...

Weddings/events:

Just switch camera on when I get home late at night and it auto uploads to the hub and computer. (temporary cloud backup 30 days) Then deal with the rest later.

Travel:

Upload to the hub whenever you can e.g. hotel, knowing photos are safe for 30 days while travelling. If camera and cards gets stolen or other misfortune whilst travelling.

As long as you have WiFi and it is fast enough etc. Which will only improve in the years to come.

It is all free too for Canon camera owners.


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 27, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> It took 33 posts for someone to notice this.
> 
> With the Canon Cloud, it means that not only are you insured against card failure, but also against theft and a host of other concerns. Cloud+ 1 card is safer than 2 cards?
> 
> ...


With 2000 photos shot is span of 4 hours, how are you going to beam them up the cloud if each is around 45Mb large. Think about risks of card corruption during the time between a shot been taken and uploaded. It may take hours. And if your memory card gone haywire You are truly screwed. 
Also, read the Cloud Ts and Cs. Canon won’t be held responsible for any loss or corruption of data in the Cloud. All risks are yours. You should have a clear understanding of legals judging by your forum name.


P.S. cards do get corrupted. Here is my use case. If not me being boring and saving to both cards simultaneously.. I would be truly shafted.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 27, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> With the Canon Cloud, it means that not only are you insured against card failure, but also against theft and a host of other concerns. Cloud+ 1 card is safer than 2 cards?



Only if you have wi-fi for a sufficiently long time to upload all the photos. Furthermore, some people would rather their photos would not be uploaded to the cloud, e.g. the iCloud leak.


----------

